# What is it?



## Fruitbat2k (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm new here and would like to ask the experts about something I found. It's a "Leica MD1136 106" From the reseach I've done it looks like it was used in doctor's office, labs, etc. I'm guessing it's from the 1960s. It came with a wooden box with lenes, but not SLR type lenes. More like magnifying glass type of lenes. There was also a baffel and some other attachments.
 I was wondering if I'm correct and what it's worth? 
I'm hopeing the pictures will help.


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just like the top deck says, it's a Leica MD.  Google has some great information.  I would take MUCH better photos of the camera and the lenses and post over at Rangefinderforum.  Off the top of my head, I would be very happy if someone offered me $400 for that kit but I have very little idea what the value is of those lenses.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 7, 2012)

Leica MD - doctors only please - Photoethnography.com's Classic Camera DB

Lower down on this page shows the Summar lenses: http://www.glennview.com/copy.htm


----------

